# SEPOS Anyone go?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 14, 2013)

I was wondering how the SEPOS show was. I had thought about going but that 5 hour ride each way made me stay home. So who went and how was it. Eric you said you were going on Friday, did you?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, yes I went. I posted some phtotos on page 34 of my Miscl. Stuff thread. I got some good stuff, but left about 5 plants I really wanted but couldn't afford/carry, because I took the train. Ooi Leung had a lot of nice species but I only got a nice Cleisostoma gokusingi (in bloom) from them. I'll it later


----------



## aquacorps (Apr 14, 2013)

Bob,i have been in philly all week end with my daughter and her friends. wish i knew it was going on. russell


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

]


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

]


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 15, 2013)

Was there. 

The exhibits were spectacular. 

There were 20 vendors. You could get just about anything you wanted. In addition to the regulars there were a couple international vendors.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 15, 2013)

It was a good show overall. It gave orchid and non orchid people something to do since it was in a natural muesum.

I'll try to throw up some pics up later tonight.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like a great show. Thanks for the tour.


----------

